# You will never guess who I am riding!



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

beautiful draft!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

ohh wow you are lucky, jealous haha


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not one to usually like drafts.. but he is gorgeous!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's stunning!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

You posted pictures yay!!! 

I do agree your second ride was more productive with her. Glad you are having fun with her! It really helps me out so I can focus on Legacy and not feel like I'm leaving out Caleigh. Thank you!

Haha Spinner and his licking obsession. It looks like it was putting Caleigh to sleep.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, she definitely is absolutely gorgeous. Her movement is nice too, can't wait to do some dressage with her. She had her moments of attitude but her little tantrums are so cute!

And again thank you drafts4ever for this amazing opportunity. I am glad to be able to ride with you and can't wait to do some shows :] Spinner is a goof ball, I have a funny picture of Faith doing her weird lip thing too lol.

She is the first draft I have ever ridden and I think I am in love lol. Going from small little skinny Arabs and Thoroughbreds to her has been crazy but awesome. I love it!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

once you go draft it's weird to go back. I've jumped on Caleigh and then right onto Jazz and it was HUGE difference. 
I'll facebook you the show schedule for the schooling shows I so far plan on doing and if you want to ride her in any you're welcome to.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

That's so exciting! I'm jealous, she's such a pretty girl. It's awesome that the Forum has connected you guys so that this all could happen!


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are some pictures from my third ride on her :] I think we are getting better, what do you guys think?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm so jealous!!!!

I'm not an english rider, but may I ask what the strap around Caliegh's front legs are for in the 3rd ride pictures?


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I was instructed by the owner to try draw reins on her during this ride to see if it would help me out since she is so heavy on the bit. Before a giant argument breaks out about how cruel I am I just wanted to state that I was merely trying them.

I am looking into other ideas on how to get her off the bit as well, just experimenting really. I don't think I will use the draw reins again because I am not experienced enough with them to use them as they should be used. I get to nervous using them to be truly effective.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

They are very different to ride in. A day in draw reins will correct her for the rest of the next week or two. Once you get more used to her movement it's easier to get her on the bit without them. It's a good tool for her once in a while no matter how controversial it is. My trainer told me to try them and she's been riding for 30 years and couldn't get her in a headset with seat alone. Caleigh is a very big stubborn girl when she wants to be. Now that I know what to feel for it's a lot easier to get her on the bit without the draw reins.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You lucky duck, it's a faraway dream to someday ride Caleigh! :lol:


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Aw lucky!
Shes a gorgeous horse!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

NordicJuniper said:


> I was instructed by the owner to try draw reins on her during this ride to see if it would help me out since she is so heavy on the bit. Before a giant argument breaks out about how cruel I am I just wanted to state that I was merely trying them.
> 
> I am looking into other ideas on how to get her off the bit as well, just experimenting really. I don't think I will use the draw reins again because I am not experienced enough with them to use them as they should be used. I get to nervous using them to be truly effective.


Oh, I see. Well, I don't know enough about them to knock you for using them (I just found out what they were :lol

You're so lucky for getting to ride Caliegh!


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Very pretty! Drafts arent really my thing, but i have to say this horse is beautiful!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

she has such a kind face.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

tools used for the right purpose in the right hands are just that...tools, not torture devices. Don't worry about controversy.

OTH, She is BEAUTIFUL! How tall is she?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats awesome!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

She is 17.3 she is a bit on the thin side right now so I'm bulking her back up and Nordic rider is working her for me so I can focus on legacy! If it doesn't snow this weekend we are taking the girls to a show. Fingers crossed the weather cooperates!


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree that tools in the right hands are just tools :] I wouldn't say that I would never use draw reins again but I am gonna have a hard time getting used to them. They are very different to ride in. She gets better and better with each ride so I am sure with lots of work on getting to know each other things will go well with just my seat and reins :] We shall see.

I am extremely lucky to be riding her, it is a great opportunity and I advise anyone that gets an opportunity to ride a draft to do it. It is so much different, but really fun!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You guys look great together! She really is a stunning horse!


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

YOU are lucky!!!
Very nice, gorgeous horse


----------

